# BEHOLD! Karl's New EBMM Ball Family Reserve JP7 (Photos Galore)



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

I recently helped my buddy Karl Hungus acquire his dream guitar, an emerald quilt EBMM Ball Family Reserve 7-string. I scored it on his behalf and I'm going to be installing BKPs for him as well. 

Here it is! What a fucking GORGEOUS guitar. I didn't play it yet but damn what an incredible neck profile. This really does look like the $3000 guitar it was.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding me?!... Karl... I'M COMING TO GALWAY THIS SUMMER JUST FOR THIS! So fucking awesome!  See you in a month or so! (Most likely!)


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 24, 2008)

fucking beautiful, every detail, even the grain on the headstock is beautiful, congrats karrl


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 24, 2008)

BIG thanks to Nick for this awesome favour. 

You rule man.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice job man! And great score for Karl too!

What's going to happen to the stock DiMarzios?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn Karl is one lucky bastard.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh fucking fuck that's nice... I have a feeling this thread is going to have a lot of "fucks" in it.

That is fucking nice...


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, the Irish Sea would probably be easy to swim..........you wont even notice it gone.....honest


----------



## TMatt142 (Jun 24, 2008)

scuse me .......got a serious pant check here.....


----------



## UGH (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuck! *flex*


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> What's going to happen to the stock DiMarzios?



He said I could keep 'em.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 24, 2008)

That's really rather beautiful, and I bet it plays well and sounds great too...

[action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]shouldn't be too jealous as he has a KxK on its way...[/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

I nominate this for the August GOTM


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful

I played a regular JP7 over the weekend and the neck/trem are the best I've ever played on a 7


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, and I have to thank Nick for posting this thread and taking some decent pictures, because we all know that my camera facilities are lacking severely, so if I had waited to take pics myself, they would only be 19.5% as beautiful.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn that is gorgeous!!
Nick I need to come by and check this thing out before you ship it to Karl.
I've never had the chance to see one of these in person before.
pm me.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

kmanick said:


> Damn that is gorgeous!!
> Nick I need to come by and check this thing out before you ship it to Karl.
> I've never had the chance to see one of these in person before.
> pm me.



Sure man, I'll have this for the next week as the BKPs are en route.


----------



## Crucified (Jun 24, 2008)

nice! are the bodies on those still basswood though?


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Crucified said:


> nice! are the bodies on those still basswood though?



No, it's a mahogany neck and body with an alder block or something.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 24, 2008)

Alder body with mahogany tone block, and a mahogany neck.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 24, 2008)

Man that is awesome. After playing around with my cheap ass OLP I really want the real thing. They are just the perfect feel and shape. The only thing I don't like is that they can't have the awesome body cut b/c of the top, but that top damn sure makes up for it.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> No, it's a mahogany neck and body with an alder block or something.



Mahogany neck, alder body, and the "secret" mahogany toneblock.

Nevermind... Karl beat me to it...


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn that's hot.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Man that is awesome. After playing around with my cheap ass OLP I really want the real thing. They are just the perfect feel and shape. The only thing I don't like is that they can't have the awesome body cut b/c of the top, but that top damn sure makes up for it.



I'm playing it right now, it has the body/arm contour thing, it's just not as drastic as say an Ibanez. This thing has the nicest neck profile I've ever seen. I'm honestly jealous, amazing.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'm playing it right now, it has the body/arm contour thing, it's just not as drastic as say an Ibanez.



I think he means the whole 'Scoop' contour on the older JPs.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 24, 2008)

Good god, that's MY JP7 dream machine.

Shit. Uh guys....I need a towel.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Jun 24, 2008)

that is truly, a very special guitar, congrats, it looks like a work of art, shit, it is a work of art.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## theV (Jun 24, 2008)

noice


----------



## budda (Jun 24, 2008)

im not normally jealous of anything JP related whatsoever, but wha  that's sexy.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, that's sweet. Congrats Karl


----------



## kmanick (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy crap this thing is gorgeous,
I can't wait to see it in person.
Which BK's are going into this?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats karl, that thing looks killer although I still think they have too many doodads on them


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

kmanick said:


> Holy crap this thing is gorgeous,
> I can't wait to see it in person.
> Which BK's are going into this?



Painkiller (bridge) & Cold Sweat (neck).


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 24, 2008)

OMFG this geetar is teh shite !!!
I'd like to only see personally one of these before I die.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 24, 2008)

man I LOVE that finish.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm just in awe of the quilt, it was love at first sight. Emerald green = secks.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats, that is a beautiful guitar, decked to the nines


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 25, 2008)

Gonna need some outdoor pics btw...


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice guitar man. 

What's this toneblock though? Does JP still play basswood 7s?


----------



## nikt (Jun 25, 2008)

Now this is BFR with a great TOP!!! Looks good. 

Congrats to Karl


----------



## darren (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow.

All i can say is, "WOW!"

I've been a pretty harsh critic of the BFRs for having very dark, murky finishes that do not do the tops justice. This is the first one i've seen that is seriously jaw-droppingly beautiful.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 25, 2008)

Great, now score me one  Also, I'm in Ireland next Monday, so if possible could you have it arrive at the airport as I do...

Nice axe, I'd dearly love one of those!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## Shaman (Jun 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 25, 2008)

My god that thing is amazing. The top on it is really beautiful, and its going to play and sound great too. 
Congrats on the score


----------



## Pauly (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah the necks on these things are divine, next time I get one made I'm speccing it out just like the JP7!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh holy fucking shit


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, I keep seeing these and apprehensive of trying one as I can't afford one hahahahaha!


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 25, 2008)

mmmm, green  I bloody love the JP7s, gawd... I just want a 7 string with a piezo


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 25, 2008)

You bastard 

Have you got insurance?


----------



## Nick (Jun 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Painkiller (bridge) & Cold Sweat (neck).



this quote sealed the deal for me. Im not usually a fan of JP's but that one is amazing and combining it with that pickup combo = epic epic win


----------



## TimSE (Jun 25, 2008)

holy fucking shit


that is all


----------



## intereo_luuk (Jun 25, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone... It really, really is an incredible guitar. Fell in love the second I saw it, and I knew it had to be mine.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrads on the new guitar!! Everytime I see one of those EBMM JP7FR's, The GAS just rises....... They look so good. I really need to try one out to see how they play.....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Karl you own the most beautiful guitar EBMM has ever made IMO.


----------



## b3n (Jun 26, 2008)

That's just awesome dude.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 26, 2008)

Thing looks fucking amazing..


----------



## The Hoff (Jun 26, 2008)

Why is it you're changing our the stock Dimarzios?


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 26, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> Why is it you're changing our the stock Dimarzios?


 
Bareknuckles 

Also, if this doesn't GOTM at some point, I'll eat every hat I see for a week


----------



## sakeido (Jun 26, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> Why is it you're changing our the stock Dimarzios?



The stock neck pup is great, but the stock bridge pup sucks balls, lots of them


----------



## Shawn (Jun 26, 2008)

That is beautiful.  

Nice score!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> The stock neck pup is great, but the stock bridge pup sucks balls, lots of them



An opinion, and one that IMHO is full of shit 

However regardless of which pups are in there BKP > DiMarzios


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 26, 2008)

Normally I dont get too hot over the BFR's, but that one is absolutely exceptional. Excellent score! What BKP's did you decide on installing?


----------



## vansinn (Jun 26, 2008)

I lack the capacity to verbalize more elaborate comments on that one than already stated in here.. 
I'm a very peaceful man, and my lifestyle forbids killings; however, I'm tempted for this one..

Yo Karl and zimbloth, any picks of the neck profile and neck/heel/body transition?
Oh, and a big congrats, you lucky b......


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> The stock neck pup is great, but the stock bridge pup sucks balls, lots of them



The neck pickup definitely is the better of the two. The D-Sonic sounds alright but nothing special.



vansinn said:


> Yo Karl and zimbloth, any picks of the neck profile and neck/heel/body transition?
> Oh, and a big congrats, you lucky b......



The neck is really really thin. I'd say thinner than even the Wizard II. Like somewhere between a Wizard I and a Carvin neck. I'll take another pic soon.


----------



## chaztrip (Jun 26, 2008)

She is a Beaut!!! Nice score!!


----------



## budda (Jun 26, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Thanks everyone... It really, really is an incredible guitar. Fell in love the second I saw it, and I knew it had to be mine.



the difference between you and us is, you somehow managed to purchase it


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> What BKP's did you decide on installing?



I got him a Painkiller (bridge) and Cold Sweat (neck) which I will be installing when they arrive in a couple days.


----------



## Diddle (Jun 26, 2008)

please excuse my noobish question when i ask...


what's the second switch for?


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2008)

Diddle said:


> please excuse my noobish question when i ask...
> 
> 
> what's the second switch for?



Magnetic, mix, piezo.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2008)

Buyer's Beware: These stock DiMarzios are much too tall for these routes. The pickups are just way too close to the strings (practically touching the pickup when digging in) and I can't get them to lower at all, only raise even higher. Good thing Bare Knuckles are going in this thing :yikes:


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 26, 2008)

Best geetar evar.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 28, 2008)

Serious thanks to everyone, I'm thrilled as hell about this guitar.

I'd like to explain a little about why the gas hit me lick a suckerpunch to the kidney on this one. You see before the 7 string bug bit me, I longed for a PRS Custom 24 with an Emerald green quilt top, it was at the time my idea of perfection. But my taste in guitars evolved, I got into sevens and never looked back, and with the fantastic Petrucci I got last year I couldn't have been more comfortable with any other guitar, the form and function was just out of the world.

Now, I've seen the BFRs before, there was certainly mild gas abounding, but nothing quite so staggering as when I saw the green quilt of that particular Petrucci. It just came upon me in a frenzy, the burning desire for that guitar arose more powerful than I could've imagined. When I started playing 7s, I kinda resigned myself to the idea of not seeing highly figured tops like I used to gas over in my days of 6, but seeing the emerald green with possibly the nicest quilt I've seen on a guitar that I know I'm 100% happy with, I just had to have it. No other EBMM guitar has a quilt top that I liked as much as that, I think I may have just purchased the single most beautiful guitar they have ever produced.

Just to get across to you how painful the desire was, I considered ever so briefly... are you ready for this? I actually gave genuine thought to selling my Stealth. No joke, the need for this Petrucci was that bad, it was a pain like I've never felt before. Thankfully I did come to my senses, and realised that I wouldn't, no I couldn't ever part with the Stealth, and sold my J Custom instead, which was still a pretty painful parting, but the JC was only a 6, so that softened the blow.

I sit for hours staring at the pics Zimbloth posted, with a bucket under my chin to catch drool. 

This pic in particular drives me crazy:







The subtle threads of gold that run through the emerald quilting, it's hypnotic...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Emerald Green guitar for our favorite guy from the Emerald Green Isle.

I love that finish, too.


----------



## Michael (Jun 28, 2008)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh hell yes!!

Perfect for an Irish person like yourself!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 28, 2008)

THAT is pure fucking sex
well done


----------



## Used666 (Jun 28, 2008)

+1 to that, love the way the slight yellow shines through


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## missingastring (Jul 2, 2008)

I want one! I probably couldn't afford one, but I want one!

This is without a doubt, the sexiest top/finish combination I've ever seen.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 2, 2008)

GOTM contender, most definitely!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Request fulfilled: The JP7 w/ BKP Painkiller/Cold Sweat installed 












Not the most flattering light, under fluorescent kitchen lights, but it'll do for now. This guy is finally setup and ready to ship out, I hope Hungus loves it as much as I have for the brief time I've tinkered with it


----------



## The Hoff (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm assuming that the Cold Sweat is in the neck and the Painkiller's in the bridge?


----------



## darren (Jul 10, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> I'm assuming that the Cold Sweat is in the neck and the Painkiller's in the bridge?



Yes that assumption is correct.  The Cold Sweat is the most popular BKP neck model, it's really nice. Both the CW and PK are excellent in their other positions too. I'm planning on putting a Cold Sweat bridge in my new Ibanez.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 10, 2008)

That's a killer guitar.
Hey Nick how do you adjust the action on that thing?
do you use the posts like on a floyd and bring it all at onece on each side, or do you 
have to do each saddle individually? (which must suck)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 11, 2008)

Nick, thanks a bunch, that looks killer! +rep for you.

Does the Cold Sweat sound better facing that way? Have you tried it in different positions?


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 11, 2008)

Nick... Send this guitar to him fast so I can steal it in two weeks when I visit! Karl, what a great birthday gift for yourself, huh? Im SO jealous man....


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Nick, thanks a bunch, that looks killer! +rep for you.
> 
> Does the Cold Sweat sound better facing that way? Have you tried it in different positions?



No problem man 

That's just the way it seemed right to install it based on the orientation of the wires and the logo on the back. You can certainly try reversing the orientation if you wish and see how it sounds


----------



## darren (Jul 11, 2008)

Which coil is active in the middle split position? The screws toward the neck always looks "right" to me with a neck pickup, but does it work as designed in the split mode that way?


----------



## MetalJordan (Jul 11, 2008)

that thing i sexy but i personally would like a different headstock but regardless that thing rapes babehs


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2008)

darren said:


> Which coil is active in the middle split position? The screws toward the neck always looks "right" to me with a neck pickup, but does it work as designed in the split mode that way?



I honestly have no idea dude, the middle position sounds great to me but I'm not sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome score!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Awesome score!



Yay Karl's guitar is almost there! I can't wait to hear what you think buddy. 

"7/23/2008 2:23 am Depart Facility East Midlands, United Kingdom"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

> July 23, 2008 08:12 Arrived at DHL facility in Shannon - Ireland, Republic Of



It's in Ireland! Shouldn't be much longer now.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 23, 2008)

\m/ huzzah


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

And it's departed from Shannon! 

Good god, this could be with me in a matter of hours... I'm more than a little giddy, as you would imagine.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Scali (Jul 23, 2008)

I must be missing something here... This guitar doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 23, 2008)

Scali said:


> I must be missing something here... This guitar doesn't really do it for me.



Look closer.

I can't stand most Ernie Ball stuff for reasonably insane reasons, but that finish and the grain of the wood are amazing.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

Scali said:


> I must be missing something here... This guitar doesn't really do it for me.



Meh... Horses for courses, as they say.


----------



## Scali (Jul 23, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Meh... Horses for courses, as they say.


 
Well, don't get me wrong, it looks like it's a top quality guitar, and I have never doubted the playability of EBMM... And thank god it's not basswood!
But judging from the replies there's a certain 'wow-factor' that I seem to be missing.
I just see a JP7 with a nice figured top.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

Scali said:


> But judging from the replies there's a certain 'wow-factor' that I seem to be missing.
> I just see a JP7 with a nice figured top.



As far as figured tops go, I'm firm in my belief that it's probably one of the nicest I've ever seen, I think that top is a large part of the wow factor, and while there's many abundant figured tops on regular 6 string guitars, 7s rarely look that good, so that probably adds greatly to the wow factor. I think the colour is also spectacular, and again, something extremely rare in 7 strings, bar custom shop efforts.

Now, there's many guitarists out there who think that figured tops, fancy inlays and the like are immaterial to the guitar, and don't really take much notice of whether a guitar looks pretty or not. Maybe this is your perspective?


----------



## Scali (Jul 23, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Now, there's many guitarists out there who think that figured tops, fancy inlays and the like are immaterial to the guitar, and don't really take much notice of whether a guitar looks pretty or not. Maybe this is your perspective?


 
On the contrary, I'm a big fan of figured tops or natural finishes on great looking wood in general. In fact, the only plain-finish guitar I have is the S7320, because there simply was no choice. Everything else has a figured top, sunburst, or something to that effect.

Perhaps I'm so used to nice tops on guitars that I don't really take much notice of this one. And aside from the top, the hardware and construction are the same as a regular JP7, not exactly flashy... in fact, they look a bit 'dated' to me (vintage style trem, plate on the neck joint). And then there's me having the idea that any expensive guitar should have a neck-through or set-neck construction. Bolt-on has an indefinable cheapness-vibe with me. Like it's just a kit that anyone could put together. I find neck-through or set-neck more comfortable to play and delivering better tone quality and sustain. So that's what should go on an expensive guitar in my opinion.

But don't worry, I have the same with Suhr... I don't 'get' those guitars either. Strats are cheap, and Suhr are just cheap Strats built with fancy wood. Everything else is still cheap to me. So I don't see why they're more expensive than guitars that not only have fancy wood, but also a fancy design and fancy hardware and all that.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

No worries Scali, not everone's going to like it. 

Tracking says it's "With Delivery Courier" as of 10:40, omg, this is going to be awesome.


----------



## Scali (Jul 23, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> No worries Scali, not everone's going to like it.


 
Oh, but I do like it a lot... Don't get me wrong.
I think it's a fantastic guitar, I just don't share the 'wow-factor' with the other people.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 23, 2008)

Where did he buy this for 3000$? Is there a shop which ships internationally?

3000$ for a familiy reserve, and here it's 4300$ for a normal one. 


This guitar is the ultimate maximum of orgasmic prurience.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jul 23, 2008)

That is one HELL of a guitar.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> That is one HELL of a guitar.



Wrong...

It's one HEAVEN of a guitar!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jul 23, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Wrong...
> 
> It's one HEAVEN of a guitar!



I c wut u did 

And I agree.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

It's arrived. 

Don't expect to hear from me any time soon.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> It's arrived.
> 
> Don't expect to hear from me any time soon.



Woo!! Enjoy man   



Guitarwizard said:


> Where did he buy this for 3000$? Is there a shop which ships internationally?
> 
> 3000$ for a familiy reserve, and here it's 4300$ for a normal one.



I got it for him.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 23, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Woo!! Enjoy man



Thanks man. 

And let me tell you something, this is one insanely good guitar... Oh god, it's just incredible... Juicey as hell, to say the least, indescribable!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> And let me tell you something, this is one insanely good guitar... Oh god, it's just incredible... Juicey as hell, to say the least, indescribable!



Glad to hear it man! It was a pleasure getting to play it for a few, terrific guitar. It's awesome that you're euphoric over it, that's what a 'dream guitar' should do


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I got it for him.



Lol, I know, but I'm asking you where.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 24, 2008)

I tried it yesterday and I have to say that, Ken... You're a lucky bastard  It looks fantastic, the quilt is just jawdroppingly amazing IRL. It sounds so fat and crisp. And it feels just amazing to play.


----------

